# What about Valle de Bravo?



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Any expats there?
Have yo been to Maranatha?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Any expats there?
> Have yo been to Maranatha?


Never been to Valle de Bravo though I've heard it's a nice place to spend the weekend if you have a bit of money. Never heard of Maranatha.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Flickriver: Photoset '2835 Casa de Oración y Centro de Espiritualidad Carmel Maranathá, Valle de Bravo,México.México' by Catedrales e Iglesias


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Flickriver: Photoset '2835 Casa de Oración y Centro de Espiritualidad Carmel Maranathá, Valle de Bravo,México.México' by Catedrales e Iglesias


Nice photos. I live visiting places like this even though I'm Jewish!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Nice photos. I live visiting places like this even though I'm Jewish!


It is indeed a catholic place, visited by people from many different religions, or not religious


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> It is indeed a catholic place, visited by people from many different religions, or not religious


Does it offer spiritual retreats for laypeople?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Does it offer spiritual retreats for laypeople?


Yes, I have never been to one, but yes
I'm not a catholic myself, raised as one, but then turned into a believer of God


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Yes, I have never been to one, but yes
> I'm not a catholic myself, raised as one, but then turned into a believer of God


So Catholics don't believe in God? I'll have to ask my Catholic friends what they think about that.

I think I'll look into the retreats offered by Maranathá. Do you know what "Maranathá" means?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> So Catholics don't believe in God? I'll have to ask my Catholic friends what they think about that. I think I'll look into the retreats offered by Maranathá. Do you know what "Maranathá" means?


 
The Lord comes

Of course Catholics believe in God, and in the catholic church, and the virgin, saints, and everything else
I just believe in God


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> So Catholics don't believe in God? I'll have to ask my Catholic friends what they think about that. I think I'll look into the retreats offered by Maranathá. Do you know what "Maranathá" means?


It is a beautiful place. Very peaceful and a wonderful design, even if it is nowhere near as old as it looks. Don't think the religion matters much. However, I think that most Catholics would say that they believed in god...


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

It's about a 3 hour drive to Valle de Bravo from Mexico City, if I'm recalling correctly. I've been there maybe a half-dozen times over the years. The shoreline of Lago Avandaro attracts some of Mexico City's wealthiest families, and wealthy foreign residents of the capital who maintain vacation or weekend homes there. Valle de Bravo itself sees a lot of tourism in the good weather months. Winters can be harsh (rain, sometimes snow, cold weather). It's more of an overnight stay than a day-trip from someplace else. I've read reports, maybe even here on this forum, from foreigners who either lived there or were going to move there. Though I've enjoyed my visits to Valle de Bravo it's not a place I'd consider moving to ... because of the climate. I know nothing about pilgrimages to the area.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Longford said:


> It's about a 3 hour drive to Valle de Bravo from Mexico City, if I'm recalling correctly. I've been there maybe a half-dozen times over the years. The shoreline of Lago Avandaro attracts some of Mexico City's wealthiest families, and wealthy foreign residents of the capital who maintain vacation or weekend homes there. Valle de Bravo itself sees a lot of tourism in the good weather months. Winters can be harsh (rain, sometimes snow, cold weather). It's more of an overnight stay than a day-trip from someplace else. I've read reports, maybe even here on this forum, from foreigners who either lived there or were going to move there. Though I've enjoyed my visits to Valle de Bravo it's not a place I'd consider moving to ... because of the climate. I know nothing about pilgrimages to the area.


With the new road link between Toluca and Valle del Bravo it now takes about 1.5 and 2 hours. Much better. Though the old road is prettier...


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I haven't been there in almost twenty years and it is/was a lovely spot, but the downside, for me at least, was the weather. Most houses have fireplaces cos it gets jolly chilly at night.. As was mentioned above it tends to be a rather privileged area, so doubt that it would be easy to find a reasonable rental.


----------

